# Looking for a flowering bush that likes the shade



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I want to plant some flowering bushes on the side of my house. It is a very shaded area due to the 2 story house next door. 

Just looking for recommendations for a shade loving flowering bush.

Thanks


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Lorapetulum is a shade lover, as are gardenias, frostproof gardenias, azaleas, and Hydrangeas are also shade lovers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ditto above...also Indian Hawthorne.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have azaleas out front under a huge oak and they do pretty well. Only thing I don't like is they only bloom for about 3 weeks (right now). I think there is a variety that blooms year round though.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The Endeavor cultivar will bloom about 3x per year depending on conditions, be aware that it is about 2x as expensive.


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

Dont forget about Coleus for color. prune them for a bushy plant. Take cuttings and root them easily from the trim. Caladiums would love that spot and there plenty of color variations.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Knock Out roses will hedge and bloom year round, in sun or shade. And they are winter hardy.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I'll second the hydrangeas Mark. I've had good luck with them in shady spots except for the verigated variety.


----------

